# Once again, insensitive family



## honeybunch2k8 (Jan 14, 2008)

WARNING: RANT AHEAD!!!!!

I'm sooo mad right now.

Here's what happened.

I was in the bathroom, and she said she had something to talk to me about.

She pulled out some of my baby books. She had taken them out of my room. She also pulled out a list of baby things to buy I had made.

She told me I was selfish, and that I had nothing to offer a baby. Okay sure I don't have a lot of money, but to say I have NOTHING to offer a baby is a stretch. She says I can't have a baby til I have my own car, my own house, and a degree-I guess when I'm 30. Did I mention she doesn't even want me to date until I have all those things? SO and I are looking at houses, and if things go according to plan we'll find one in another state. But of course that doesn't count. A car would be easy for me to get, and you don't need a degree to be an entrepreneur. But I'm sure she wouldn't like that either.
















She said if I got pregnant again it would hurt my grandpa. Well, it hurt me when he said my miscarriage was a "sign from God" so maybe we can make it even.

She told me that Nicole Ritchie can have babies cuz she's rich (cuz Nicole Ritchie must be why I want to be pregnant again, it could never be because I lost my dear baby. Whatever b!tch). I guess it never occurred to her that losing a baby can make a woman feel broody.


----------



## jessicasocean (Mar 21, 2008)

I just don't understand why people feel as though they have all the answers. I cannot stand when people try to tell you what you need to do in your life. I had my first daughter when I was 18. I was the brunt of harsh jokes, and really nasty comments, yes, even from my family, But as it turns out, my kids are the nicest, most respectful, compassionate little ones you will ever meet. And compared to the rest of the women in my family, I am mother of the year. Maybe her harsh words and lack of compassion will teach you how NOT to be. I am so sorry mama! Hugs to you!


----------



## ColoradoMama (Nov 22, 2001)

I'm so sorry you are having to deal with that.


----------



## Eliseatthebeach (Sep 20, 2007)

Sometimes family really sucks!! I'm so sorry mama....


----------



## Kim&Brooke (May 16, 2007)

Im so sorry. It sucks when the people who should be the most supportive are actually the least supportive. I had my first baby at 18 too and I heard it all.

Huge massive hugs to you.


----------



## apmama2myboo (Mar 30, 2005)

i am sorry to hear this, it's hurtful when those we love that are close to us are so critical and don't think about what they say and how it can hurt. you do what you need and want to do to live your life, because after all it IS YOUR LIFE, not theirs, and you know what you need. take care of yourself, you're not alone.


----------



## Lyne-M (Feb 12, 2008)

When I lost my baby, my dad said to me: According to our culture (African), when such a thing happens (losing a pre-born), men ignore it and act like nothing has happened!!!!!!

I was very hurt by that.

People dont seem to realise how badly things like that affect us.


----------



## Kayda's Mom (Feb 5, 2007)

That's brutal.
Those words will sting for a long time and will probably scar you.
People sure don't think before they speak and offer their opinions.
Sorry you had to go through that.


----------



## Cuddlebaby (Jan 14, 2003)

Hugs!


----------



## gratefulbambina (Mar 20, 2005)

I am so so sorry


----------

